# Have you ever had homicidal fantasies?



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

*Have you ever had destructive fantasies?*

Serious question. Have you ever really wanted to kill another human being? Or hurt them in some powerful way? Why? Can you explain the feeling you had if so?

The poll is anonymous if you don't wish to explain.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

'Yes, I've had thoughts of hurting another person(s), and I thought it through enough'

I don't tend to carry these out, but some people get me riled up so much that I could honestly envision myself killing them, even if only in my anger. My temper leaves a lot to be desired... but it's as much their fault as it is mine for reacting.
If someone gets me seriously angry, I just start shaking and become almost unable to control my voice. I'm incredibly sensitive over certain topics, so if any of these are brought up in a negative light I'll have no reason to not want to strangle the person. The closest I've ever come to intentionally hurting someone (that I can remember) was pretty pathetic really, it was in primary school where me and this girl I absolutely loathed were fighting over some hula-hoop (she'd come over to me and just stolen it). xD So I figured I'd stop pulling it, and shove it at her instead so she flew into the hedge behind and got scratched up from all the branches.
My only restraint is just from knowing there's consequences. It sucks, and it's nothing to be proud of, but some people really do deserve it.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

"Yes, I've had thoughts of hurting another person(s)"

I sometimes fantasize about hurting and killing certain people, especially those who are against liberty and fairness.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

_Yes, I've had thoughts of hurting another person(s)
_
Admittedly, yes. I hated my math teacher last year to no end. She was so annoying, boring, didn't leave you alone, and grated on my nerves. I always wanted to chuck my pencil at her or shoot her with a bow and arrow. I never did anything, but someone in another class did. He had started throwing books in her classroom and one of them hit her on the leg or something. This was the class ahead of me. I remember how riled up she had been that day. I know it's bad, but I got some satisfaction from that. :mellow:

And yeah, there are annoying kids I want to punch sometimes. When people deny others rights and it is not even going to affect them, that really angers me. I want to bash those people over the head.

I've never done anything to anybody. I have not even been in a fight. I just envision these things from time to time. It helps release a lot of stress, if anything.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

"_Yes, I've had thoughts of hurting another person(s), and I thought it through enough"
_
A lot of people I've come across, strangers, people I utterly hate, relatives I hate, people I used to go to school with, random people... indeed, I've seriously considered killing them. Even when I was in high school I was making detailed plans in my head of how to deal with individual people... Generally though, my temper is far more worse than it used to be when I went to school. I'm pretty sure I would have hurt someone back then if I was the person I am now xDD. But yeah... they probably all would deserve it greatly anyway....


----------



## Tetsonot (Nov 22, 2012)

_"Yes, I've had thoughts of hurting another person(s), and I thought it through enough_ "


I'm hesitant to discuss these thoughts where anyone can read them, but if you're interested in why and what it feels like (and you can keep a secret) feel free to send me a private message.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Yes, but I understand when I'm having them that they're just my way of getting out anger and that there's no meaning behind them. :3


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

Only terrorists, hitler, and the aliens off of "war of the worlds"


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Sure, anger is no stranger to me.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

I used that as a coping mechanism for an abusive father. Never would have hurt even him.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah quite heavily so, I get them at random since I was a child.

But age 16-18 a lot of hate and anger raged within me. So I deliberately had serious thoughts of killing people and endless dreams of doing so in a psychopathic way... I enjoyed those dreams. And thinking about it all gave me a weird but nice feeling.
Don't judge, I was in a very confused state of being from 14 to 18 and at age 16 its shackles snapped I geuss... 

All that shit is not gone today and it's STILL ALL there buried under piles of ash but I'm trying to deal with them on a healthy and correct way now, which is not always easy. This might all sound pretty dumb but hate and anger can be INSANELY strong emotions!


----------



## Miss Audacity (May 20, 2011)

I think _everyone's_ fantasized at least about punching someone in the face. Beyond that? Only once that I can explicitly remember, and it was a very specific circumstance where I had the SHITTIEST day, and a stranger capped it off by saying something that hit a major trigger of mine. It wasn't particularly explicit, more like a movie scene where I was the antihero that exacted my violent revenge. Like Liam Neeson! 

I could never honestly hurt another person, though. I don't have a malicious bone in me; I empathize with people too much. I bawled my eyes out once, when I had to put my stuffed animals away in the garage when I was younger.  

Besides, I get quiet when I'm angry. I don't know how to act out physically/violently like my brother does. I just brood about things.


----------



## SpasticReasoN (Apr 27, 2012)

Who hasn't to some degree? Many people have died horrible painful deaths in my imagination. Never bugged me. I knew it was simply internal venting of frustration. The only time I felt uneasy because of one of these thoughts, I was on the subway and imagined striking the woman in front of me across the back of the head with my bass guitar. She had done nothing wrong to me, and was being perfectly civil. That threw me into a weird head space for a few hours.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

_"Yes, I've had thoughts of hurting another person(s), and I thought it through enough_"

All the time. 

But it's developed in different ways. 

When I was younger it was out of rage/anger but I'm not sure I actually thought about going through to the point of killing, just severely injuring.

Through this odd depression, it developed into a more of a fantasizing, torturous. Slow and painful, more focused on suffering than killing but in the end they died anyway. It was then I started becoming a little more passive-aggressive.

As I got a little older though, matured, I became less angry and vengeful. It's turned into more of analysis now, and just a vague wonder.

Not that this is something you should be wondering about all the time roud:

I think the last time I thought about it wasn't even about somebody I was upset at, I just wondered how it would feel to do it, mostly, and if I could get away with or not. Poor neighbor. 

I don't do it much anyhow, I've found more constructive things to do with my thoughts.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

The most serious time this ever happened was when I was caught in a destructive friendship and I saw no way out of it. Even then, the rage was more centered on myself rather than at her. I even went so far as to write a suicide note, but decided that I didn't want to leave my parents because they wouldn't be able to deal with it. Then I thought about doing something to her, and had ideas about it, but it was never seriously formed to the extent where I actually thought I would go through with it. I just honestly thought that nothing could ever change unless one of us died, and I hoped that she would... somehow... not necessarily by my own hand.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes :crazy: But I'm sure I can separate my fantasies from reality, as much as I am described as a misanthrope.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

I didn't vote on your poll. 

I had some thoughts and fantasies when I imagined someone's house is burning or I attend at his funeral and me wearing a red dress.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

_Yes, I've had thoughts of hurting another person(s)


_I wouldn't claim to have thought it through though, i'm not going to waste my time planning the intricacies of a murder I wont commit. Judging by the results of the poll however, I'd say my idea of 'thinking something through' is significantly different to that of the majority of people who voted. I just doubt that the majority of people who voted here have really taken the time to actually plan out how they're going to murder someone and get away with it. My guess is that most to all of the people who voted 'Yes, I've had thoughts of hurting another person(s), and I thought it through enough' ​simply fantasized about the notion of killing someone as I did, and didn't actually THINK about it, if you understand what I mean.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, but I never gave them much thought. I don't like to dwell on things I know I will never do, so... I haven't had any thoughts like that since I was 12 or 13.


----------



## jhoro115 (Jul 14, 2012)

_ "Yes, I've had thoughts of hurting another person(s), and I thought it through enough"


_Obviously I didn't go through it, but sometimes the only way to exercise those 
pent up urges of wanting to mash somebody's face into a moving train is through the power of imagination!


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Yea, I've got very violent fantasies when I'm angry. But I've never hurt anyone, nor would I... Probably... Never say never.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've entertained the idea of hurting another person(s), but didn't dwell on the idea


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wallmaster said:


> Serious question. Have you ever really wanted to kill another human being? Or hurt them in some powerful way? Why? Can you explain the feeling you had if so?
> 
> The poll is anonymous if you don't wish to explain.


Sometimes when I'm very angry( like a volcano ready to explode ) with someone ,who despite being guilty doesn't accepts his/her mistake, instead keeps on justifying themselves ,show arrogance or blame other people for their shortcomings and have habit of too much of complaining ,I feel like doing some serious damage to their self image about themselves ,so that they can see what they really are and wake from their foggy delusion about themselves. But I try to control my anger most of the time because actions done in flow of extreme emotions sometimes result in serious mistakes.
So first I try to calm myself ,them think over whether my speaking to that person about all these things would really affect them or not and whether they would take my words in positive or negative way ,only then I make a action plan but not for hurting that person but to making him/her realize what's really wrong with them and how they should rectify that shortcoming in themselves.
But even though I try to be pacific about my way of telling them about this ,sometimes things get out of hand ,because I feel too much irritated of people who can't keep their mouth shut while I'm trying to explain things to them :frustrating: .


----------



## _sunkissed_ (Apr 28, 2013)

Never really had any deep serious thoughts of this.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Homicidal fantasies? Maybe a handful.

Suicidal fantasies? Too many to count.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

"I've entertained the idea of hurting another person(s), but didn't dwell on the idea"

_
_My imagination has wandered onto the subject. Not my favorite thing to spend time thinking about though... I usually end up cringing.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

What do I vote on if I'm morbidly curious about becoming an assassin? I.E., no personal feelings (feelings, lol) against anyone, just... curious about what it would be like?


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

If you say you haven't, you're probably not even human.


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

I've entertained these thoughts, but I'm 99.9% sure it's the little masochistic imp that lives in my head that runs them through my mind.


----------

